# Hey new guys...



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey, alot of you new guys don't seem to be introducing yourselves or posting pix of your mugs in the new members thread... how come? We like to see who we're posting to... well at least I do... I won't speak for everyone else... come on post'em up...:smt023 just curious thats all not trying to complain... :smt028


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe because a "good" picture of me doesn't exist on this earth


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> Maybe because a "good" picture of me doesn't exist on this earth


Then post up a pic of Jenny. :smt1097


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

2400 said:


> Then post up a pic of Jenny. :smt1097


Hmm, I believe on Corvetteforum they would refer to you as a leghumper 

This is me and my dad, getting ready to go to my best friend's wedding.









This is my (significantly) better half










BTW, call her Jen or Jennifer, Jenny is asking for certain death.:smt071


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> Maybe because a "good" picture of me doesn't exist on this earth
> 
> BTW, call her Jen or Jennifer, Jenny is asking for certain death.


You're right. :smt023

Jen it is. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, before ya post too many - remember that the photo thread is here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=1358

Makes it easier to keep em all in the same place...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, before ya post too many - remember that the photo thread is here:
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=1358
> 
> Makes it easier to keep em all in the same place...


Well, yes and no. For those of us that have seen the old ones and are mainly interested in the newer pics, a new place is nice 'cause we don't have to load EVERY picture just to see the new folks.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

*Here ya go:*

These are kinda old. Had to dig for pictures of myself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Well, yes and no. For those of us that have seen the old ones and are mainly interested in the newer pics, a new place is nice 'cause we don't have to load EVERY picture just to see the new folks.


That's why U can go to the next page


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That's why U can go to the next page


Still too much loading. I make my pages lonnnng. (my page 2 on the Pics of Members thread is 39 posts, most with pics!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

The reason why they don't post pics is because nobody here is as cute as me.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Maser those things you holden for target pratice??


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Maser those things you holden for target pratice??


Nooooooooooooooo!!! :smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Maser those things you holden for target pratice??


They look like they would work for shotgunning.

Pull...................... bam bam :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

:smt102


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

*If you insist....*



rustycompass said:


> Hey, alot of you new guys don't seem to be introducing yourselves or posting pix of your mugs in the new members thread... how come? We like to see who we're posting to... well at least I do... I won't speak for everyone else... come on post'em up...:smt023 just curious thats all not trying to complain... :smt028


....sheeeessssshhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> ....sheeeessssshhhhhhhhh


hey Dust, you "ain't" new... you've been around awhile, but thanks aways

~ has anyone ever told you that you lok ALOT like an actor named Antonio ? Me thinkth thou Bull sh*th us... :smt043


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

*You are absolutely heartless.....*



rustycompass said:


> hey Dust, you "ain't" new... you've been around awhile, but thanks aways
> 
> ~ has anyone ever told you that you lok ALOT like an actor named Antonio ? Me thinkth thou Bull sh*th us... :smt043


*....more like he looks like me:mrgreen: :smt082 :mrgreen: *


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

*OK....here's a Navy no shi**ter pic







...*


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Dust, that's good pic, I like to see those real mili photos like that & the ones forum member "John Holbrook" posts

THANKS ALOT.... :smt1099


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

*I have hundreds....thousands, maybe...[







/I]*


----------

